# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  παλι με διεγνωσαν με κατι σοβαρουλι.

## teras

στα 21 μουχαν πει καταλαθος πως ειχα καρκινο στο παγκρεας. ειχα μπει να ξεκινησω χημειοθεραπειες, σε τετοια φαση.
στα 28 μουχαν πει καταλαθος παλι πως ειχα ανευρισμα και μουχαν απαγορευσει να πεταξω για να ερθω ελλαδα για θεραπειες.
στα 28 μουχαν πει καταλαθος οτι ειχα σκληρυνση..και οτι ειχε φανει και στη μαγνητικη. και πως να μην φυγω απεξω γιατι ελλαδαν λεγαν δεν εχουμε καλα φαρμακα.
ενα χρονο μετα..δλδ τωρα..μουπαν πως εχω εμμηνοπαυση, απτα 26 μαλλον ξεκινησε λενε. τωρα ειμαι 29-30. οι ορμονες που δειχνουν εμμηνοπαυση ειναι στα υψη. μπορει λεει ναχω σπανια χρωμοσωμικη διαταραχη...για την οποια φυσικα τωρα κανω πανακριβα τεστ. οι γυναικες του φορουμ μην τρελαθουν και λενε πως δεν γινεται αυτο...γινεται.....σε πολυ σπανιες περιπτωσεις. και γινεται και σε πιο νεαρες. οποτε σας παρακαλω μην πειτε πως δεν γινεται. ωοθηκη ανεπαρκεια λεγεται.
ηθελα να κανω οικογενεια, τωρα δεν μπορω. πρεπει να παιρνω απειρα χαπια..διοτι εχω και θρομβοφιλια και οι ορμονες προκαλουν θρομβους...για σεξ..δεν νομιζω να μπορεσωνα ξανακανω, θα πρεπει να κανω συχνες εξετασεις γιατι οι ορμονες ειναι ψιλουπουλες...ολγουεις αλον πια.

κουραστηκα. απλα αυτο. κουραστηκα παρα πολυ. δεν μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω αλλο πια ολο αυτο. στην αρχη ειπα .. παλι λαθος κανανε. αλλα δυστυχως οι αιματολογικες και ο κυκλος δειχνουν αλλα. ειμαι παρα πολυ στενοχωρημενη και εξαντλημενη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τιποτα δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημο οσο φαινετα αρχικα. Περιμενε να δεις πως θα πανε τα πραγματα. Μην σταματησεις να φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου. Κανε οτι ειναι καλο για σενα και για το προβλημα σου, ακομα και αν δεν σου λυνει το προβλημα. Μην τα παρατας.

----------


## kounelaki1

Κοριτσάκι μου γλυκό πήγαινε και σε άλλους γιατρούς.. πάρε και άλλες γνώμες.. Μην μένεις σε έναν! Μερικές φορές βαριούνται και βγάζουν συμπεράσματα χωρίς πολύ σκέψη.. σε έχουν ταλαιπωρησει πάρα πολύ... ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό.. να είναι κάτι άλλο που δεν το βλέπουν.. Εγώ πέρσι όλο το χρόνο έτρεχα στους γιατρούς και δεν έβρισκαν τπτ παρόλο που είχα καταρρεύσει σωματικά και ψυχικά.. 
Πάρε και άλλες γνώμες... Πολλά γίνονται..

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## teras

> Κοριτσάκι μου γλυκό πήγαινε και σε άλλους γιατρούς.. πάρε και άλλες γνώμες.. Μην μένεις σε έναν! Μερικές φορές βαριούνται και βγάζουν συμπεράσματα χωρίς πολύ σκέψη.. σε έχουν ταλαιπωρησει πάρα πολύ... ελπίζω να μην είναι αυτό.. να είναι κάτι άλλο που δεν το βλέπουν.. Εγώ πέρσι όλο το χρόνο έτρεχα στους γιατρούς και δεν έβρισκαν τπτ παρόλο που είχα καταρρεύσει σωματικά και ψυχικά.. 
> Πάρε και άλλες γνώμες... Πολλά γίνονται..
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


πηγα σε 3 ηδη. ολοι λενε πως φαινεται ναναι αυτο. τοτε περιμενουμε να δουμε τις γενετικες για να δουν αν αξιζει να σωσω ωαρια η αν εχω χρωμοσωμικες ανωμαλιες. εκτος...αν παλι...ο οργανισμος μου ξερω γω λογω στρεςς εχει κανει ανωμαλιες στις ορμονες και τον κυκλο. 
αλλα αυτη η διαγνωση με εχει πειραξει πιο πολυ απο ολα τα προηγουμενα. διοτι δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω οικογενεια. ποιος θα θελησει να κανει σχεση με μια που δεν κανει παιδια, και που συντομα θαχει πληρη εμμηνοπαυση με ο,τι αυτο σημαινει? δηλαδη ατροφια κολπου, νευρα, φαρμακα μια ζωη λογω μικρης ηλικιας....στα 30, κανεις.

----------


## teras

> Τιποτα δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημο οσο φαινετα αρχικα. Περιμενε να δεις πως θα πανε τα πραγματα. Μην σταματησεις να φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου. Κανε οτι ειναι καλο για σενα και για το προβλημα σου, ακομα και αν δεν σου λυνει το προβλημα. Μην τα παρατας.


εχεις δικιο εν μερη, απλα με εχει επηρεασει παρα πολυ. κυριως λογω του οτι δεν θα κανω παιδια. εχω ηδη καποιες βδομαδες που το ψαχνουν και μου τοχουν πει, και αντι να το δεχτω, καθε μερα τα βλεπω και πιο μαυρα. εχω χασει τον υπνο μου, παραιτηθηκα απτη δουλεια, γυρισα ελλαδα (εμενα εκτος ευρωπης).
σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερες διαγνωσεις, και πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις. απλα στα 30 οταν εχεις εμμηνοπαυση σου κλεβουν το ονειρο οικογενειας. και η εμμηνιπαυση δεν ειναι απλα δεν μπορω να κανω παιδια. ειναι πολλα αλλα.

----------


## Xfactor

> πηγα σε 3 ηδη. ολοι λενε πως φαινεται ναναι αυτο. τοτε περιμενουμε να δουμε τις γενετικες για να δουν αν αξιζει να σωσω ωαρια η αν εχω χρωμοσωμικες ανωμαλιες. εκτος...αν παλι...ο οργανισμος μου ξερω γω λογω στρεςς εχει κανει ανωμαλιες στις ορμονες και τον κυκλο. 
> αλλα αυτη η διαγνωση με εχει πειραξει πιο πολυ απο ολα τα προηγουμενα. διοτι δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω οικογενεια. ποιος θα θελησει να κανει σχεση με μια που δεν κανει παιδια, και που συντομα θαχει πληρη εμμηνοπαυση με ο,τι αυτο σημαινει? δηλαδη ατροφια κολπου, νευρα, φαρμακα μια ζωη λογω μικρης ηλικιας....στα 30, κανεις.


σιγα μην κανεις εμμηνοπαυση στα 30....οτι να ναι σ λενε...
και επισης υπαρχουν και οι υοθεσιες/....σιγα.....

----------


## teras

> σιγα μην κανεις εμμηνοπαυση στα 30....οτι να ναι σ λενε...
> και επισης υπαρχουν και οι υοθεσιες/....σιγα.....


οπως ξαναεγραψα πανω...κανεις εμμηνοπαυση σε ολες τις ηλικιες. προωρη ωοθηκη ανεπαρκεια λεγεται.

----------


## Xfactor

> οπως ξαναεγραψα πανω...κανεις εμμηνοπαυση σε ολες τις ηλικιες. προωρη ωοθηκη ανεπαρκεια λεγεται.


ακομα λες οτι το ψαχνουν δεν ειναι σιγουρο...κανε υπομονη...
και να σου κανει δλδ τιποτα τετοιο δεν τελειωσε ο κοσμος....
επισης εαν σου πουνε π.χ οτι πλησιαζει μπορεις να κανεις ενα παιδακι τωρα...εαν το θες πολυ....

----------


## savatage

Ωχ βρε τερας..... μουτζωμενη εισαι?!
Αναλογα με το αποτελεσμα των εξετασεων θα κρινεις αν αξιζει να καταψυξεις ωαρια ή οχι.
Απο κει και περα εκτος απο την επιλογη υιοθεσιας, λαβε υποψην σου οτι υπαρχουν ΠΑΡΑ πολλοι αντρες που δε θελουν (άλλα) παιδια. Ειτε επειδη εχουν ηδη απο προηγουμενο γαμο ή σχεση ειτε επειδη δε θελουν να χασουν την ελευθερια κινησεων τους κλπ.
Εισαι σιγουρη οτι ηθελες τοσο πολυ να κανεις παιδια ή μηπως αυτη η τελευταια διαγνωση σε εκανε να το νομιζεις? Γιατι θυμαμαι οτι ηθελες να απεχεις απο σχεσεις κλπ.
Οπως και να χει ειναι πολυ επωδυνο να μαθαινεις στα 30 σου οτι μπαινεις σε προωρη εμμηνοπαυση, αλλα για ο,τι δεν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε... σκαμε και κολυμπαμε.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Γιατί σε διέγνωσαν με ΠΩΑ οι γιατροί; Τί τιμή FSH έχεις;

----------


## Ορέστης

> εχεις δικιο εν μερη, απλα με εχει επηρεασει παρα πολυ. κυριως λογω του οτι δεν θα κανω παιδια. εχω ηδη καποιες βδομαδες που το ψαχνουν και μου τοχουν πει, και αντι να το δεχτω, καθε μερα τα βλεπω και πιο μαυρα. εχω χασει τον υπνο μου, παραιτηθηκα απτη δουλεια, γυρισα ελλαδα (εμενα εκτος ευρωπης).
> σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερες διαγνωσεις, και πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις. απλα στα 30 οταν εχεις εμμηνοπαυση σου κλεβουν το ονειρο οικογενειας. και η εμμηνιπαυση δεν ειναι απλα δεν μπορω να κανω παιδια. ειναι πολλα αλλα.


Μην προδικαζεις το χειροτερο σεναριο γιατι θα κανεις κακο στα συμφεροντα σου. Φροντισε την υγεια σου και τον εαυτο σου σφαιρικα και περιμενε να δεις πως θα πανε τα πραγματα με τις θεραπειες. Και αλλοι ανθρωποι παιρνουν ενα σωρο φαρμακα και ζουν φυσιολογικα.

----------


## teras

> Γιατί σε διέγνωσαν με ΠΩΑ οι γιατροί; Τί τιμή FSH έχεις;


fsh 75
οιστρογονα 11
ατροφικος κολπος ηδη
και κανενα ωοθυλακιο ηδη

----------


## teras

> Ωχ βρε τερας..... μουτζωμενη εισαι?!


τωρα ειναι ωριμη αντιδραση να ρωτας αν ειμαι μουτζωμενη?σε παρακαλω να αγνοεις τα ποστ μου και να μην απαντας.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> πηγα σε 3 ηδη. ολοι λενε πως φαινεται ναναι αυτο. τοτε περιμενουμε να δουμε τις γενετικες για να δουν αν αξιζει να σωσω ωαρια η αν εχω χρωμοσωμικες ανωμαλιες. εκτος...αν παλι...ο οργανισμος μου ξερω γω λογω στρεςς εχει κανει ανωμαλιες στις ορμονες και τον κυκλο. 
> αλλα αυτη η διαγνωση με εχει πειραξει πιο πολυ απο ολα τα προηγουμενα. διοτι δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω οικογενεια. ποιος θα θελησει να κανει σχεση με μια που δεν κανει παιδια, και που συντομα θαχει πληρη εμμηνοπαυση με ο,τι αυτο σημαινει? δηλαδη ατροφια κολπου, νευρα, φαρμακα μια ζωη λογω μικρης ηλικιας....στα 30, κανεις.


Δεν ξερω τι θεραπεια μπορεις να κανεις και τι ακριβως συνεπαγεται αυτη η κατασταση της υγειας σου, θα πω επεδιωξε να μαθεις οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις, να φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου, να ακολουθησεις θεραπειες, να μην αποθαρρυνεσαι κλπ. 
Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι που σε νοιαζει... θα εστιασω σε αυτο που μας λες οτι σε στενοχωρει κυριως και αυτο που θα στενοχωρουσε κι εμενα πιο πολυ απο ολα στη θεση σου... 
Νιωθεις να εντεινεται ετσι η μοναξια σου, να μειωνονται τα οσα εχεις να προσφερεις σε ενα πιθανο συντροφο και φοβασαι...αλλα δεν ειναι και παλι ολα τοσο μαυρα. 
Λες δεν μπορεις να κανεις οικογενεια...τα υιοθετημενα παιδια δεν ειναι οικογενεια; Τα ατεκνα ζευγαρια απο τυχη η απο επιλογη δεν ειναι οικογενεια; Το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν εκει εξω αντρες που πετανε τη σκουφια τους να βρουνε καποια που δεν θελει παιδια, γιατι απο επιλογη δεν θελουν παιδια; 
Και υπαρχουν και αυτοι που θα μπορουσαν να σε αγαπησουν για εσενα και οχι για τα ωαρια σου και να υιοθετησαν παιδακι μαζι σου...
Με μια σωστη αγωγη ουτε τα νευρα ουτε η ατροφια κολπου χρειαζεται απο οσο ξερω να ειναι προβλημα. Και ισα ισα θα μπορεις να χαρεις τον ερωτα χωρις να ανησυχεις για προφυλαξεις με τον συντροφο σου αν δεν ειστε ετοιμοι ακομα για παιδακι. Αλλες μεγαλυτερες γυναικες στην εμμηνοπαυση ειναι που ξεφαντωνουν λολ αληθεια ξερω μια τετοια. 
Προσπαθησε να μην ψαρωνεις και να μην περιοριζεις τον εαυτο σου με την κλασικη εικονα της οικογενειας απο τις διαφημισεις του βιταμ ξερωγω. Πολλοι γονιμοι ανθρωποι που κανουν τα παιδακια τους και οικογενειες απλα ακολουθουν το σεναριακι, ετσι επειδη δεν εχουν τι αλλο να κανουν και ειναι το επομενο σταδιο στη ζωη τους...και τα κανουν σκατα επι σκατων. Οικογενεια δεν ειναι σωνει και καλα μαμα-μπαμπας-παιδακι...Για μενα η οικογενεια ειναι αγαπη, συντροφικοτητα, στηριξη εμπρακτη, ενα μικρο κοινωνικο συνολο μεσα στο οποιο ο ενας νοιαζεται για το συμφερον του αλλου σαν να ειναι δικο του. Αυτο μπορει να το εχει απλα ενα ζευγαρι, ενα ζευγαρι με ενα υιοθετημενο παιδακι η περισσοτερα, ενα ζευγαρι με το σκυλο τους τελοσπαντων, ενα ζευγαρι που οσο γονιμος και αν ειναι ο ενας και ο αλλος δεν μπορουν να κανουν παιδακια μεταξυ τους, δεν εχει σχεση η φυσικη ικανοτητα να κανει κανεις παιδακια με το να κανει οικογενεια...αυτο ειναι κοινωνικη και συναισθηματικη αναγκη, και καλυπτεται με διαφορους τροπους.
Οποτε πρωτον, τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο ανελπιδα για σενα, ψαξ'το κι αλλο ιατρικα το θεμα, και αμα γινεται να σωσεις ωαρια καντο και, δευτερον, ακομα και να μην γινεται τιποτα απο αυτη την αποψη παλι μπορεις και σου αξιζει να εχεις μια οικογενεια, να δωσεις και να παρεις αγαπη και νοιαξιμο, δεν σε εμποδιζει καμια ιατρικη παθηση. 
Το καταλαβαινω οτι στενοχωριεσαι, κι εγω θα στενοχωριομουν πολυ...εγω εχω εχω σπω, απεχει απο το δικο σου, αλλα εχω προβλημα υπογονιμοτητας και σε νιωθω.
Αλλα προσπαθησε να διευρυνεις τους οριζοντες σου οσον αφορα το θεμα "οικογενεια"...ειναι φυσιολογικο να θελεις να μοιραστεις και να προσφερεις πραγματα, και ειναι φυσιολογικο να εχεις την ταση να θες να το κανεις στο βιολογικο παιδι σου...αλλα οταν σκεφτομαι οικογενεια εστιαζω εκει, στην φροντιδα, στο μοιρασμα, στο νοιαξιμο, αυτο ειναι ο ορισμος για μενα πλεον. Τωρα σε παιδι θα ειναι, σε σκυλι, στον αντρα μου, στη γυναικα μου, λολ, δεν εχει σημασια. Η ουσια ειναι το θεμα. Και μια χαρα σου αξιζει αυτη και με ολη την ιατρικη κατασταση που μας περιεγραψες. 
Απλα τωρα ολι αυτο σου εκατσε βαρυ επειδη προστιθεται σε αλλες ανασφαλειες φανταζομαι...μην στενοχωριεσαι, δεν εισαι μονη ουτε χρειαζεται να ακολουθησεις καποιο "σεναριακη ζωης", αμα το θελησεις και φροντισεις τον εαυτο σου θα πανε καλυτερα τα πραγματα...

(και επειδη υπαρχουν και ευθικτοι, τελος απευθυνομαι σε οποιον πειραχτηκε αν πειραχτηκε απο το "παιδια, σκυλια"...προφανως και δεν τα εξισωνω, απλα ειναι ευηχος τροπος να μιλησεις για ευθυνες, για παροχη φροντιδας).

Αυτα, φιλικα απο εμενα...και με στενοχωρει το νικ σου θεματοθετρια...εκτος και αν στοχευουμε στον πενταμορφο :) 
Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση κομπλε.

----------


## elis

Τερασ καθε ανθρωποσ εχει την αναγκη να αγαπησει κ να αγαπηθει αμα τα βρεισ αυτα θα τα ξεχασεισ ολα απο χαρακτηρα μια χαρα εισαι εναν ανοιχτομυαλο αντρα θελεισ να σε καταλαβει

----------


## Sonia

Για να είναι ειλικρινής, εγώ αν πρώτα νόμιζα ότι είχα καρκίνο, μετά ανεύρυσμα και μετά σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, αν μετά μου βρήσκαν πρόωρη εμμηνόπαυση, θα έκανα πάρτι. λολ Το βασικό είναι ότι όπως φαίνεται τώρα ξέρεις επιτέλους τι έχεις, Άρα βάζεις με τους γιατρούς τα πράγματα κάτω και προγραμματίζεις τα βήματά σου για να αντιμετωπίσεις τα όποια προβλήματα. Ως προς τα των παιδιών και των σχέσεων, με κάλυψε απόλυτα η Natalia_sups.

Να μας ενημερώνεις πως πάει.

----------


## teras

καλα ισχυει...αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ μπροστα στα αλλα που εχω ακουσει..........απλα αναγκαστηκα να παραιτηθω απτη δουλεια μου καναδα και να ερθω ελλαδα και λογω κοστους, και οικογενειας κτλ. oι εξετασεις δειξανε πως δεν εχω καν ωαρια πια. το εχω δεχτει εν μερη μετα απο τοσο καιρο..αλλα ακομα ξυπναω μεστη νυχτα με εφιαλτες, αγχωνομαι με τα κοστη, με ολα. σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, αλλα ειναι και πως τα βλεπει κανεις τα πραματα και γω απτη φυση μου ειμαι απαισιοδοξη. και αυτο το προβλημα..ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το λεω σε οσους αντρες γνωριζω? οι φιλες μου εδω λενε πως πρεπει να το λεω γιατι οι αντρες θελουν δικα τους παιδια και δεν ειναι ανοικτοι πολυ στις υιοθεσιες η δανεικα ωαρια. εγω δεν βρισκω καμια λογικη να το λες αυτο, αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε σχεση με ελληνα και δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοσο αυστηροι με αυτο οσο μου λενε οι φιλες.

----------


## Remedy

> καλα ισχυει...αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ μπροστα στα αλλα που εχω ακουσει..........απλα αναγκαστηκα να παραιτηθω απτη δουλεια μου καναδα και να ερθω ελλαδα και λογω κοστους, και οικογενειας κτλ. oι εξετασεις δειξανε πως δεν εχω καν ωαρια πια. το εχω δεχτει εν μερη μετα απο τοσο καιρο..αλλα ακομα ξυπναω μεστη νυχτα με εφιαλτες, αγχωνομαι με τα κοστη, με ολα. σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, αλλα ειναι και πως τα βλεπει κανεις τα πραματα και γω απτη φυση μου ειμαι απαισιοδοξη. και αυτο το προβλημα..ειναι κατι που πρεπει να το λεω σε οσους αντρες γνωριζω? οι φιλες μου εδω λενε πως πρεπει να το λεω γιατι οι αντρες θελουν δικα τους παιδια και δεν ειναι ανοικτοι πολυ στις υιοθεσιες η δανεικα ωαρια. εγω δεν βρισκω καμια λογικη να το λες αυτο, αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε σχεση με ελληνα και δεν ξερω αν ειναι τοσο αυστηροι με αυτο οσο μου λενε οι φιλες.


Κατ αρχας γιατι αφησες την δουλεια σου και την καλη ζωη εξω για ενα προβλημα υγειας που δεν εμποδιζει την λειτουργικοτητα σου; δεν εχει γιατρους στον καναδα; δεν ειναι ασφαλισμενοι οι εργαζοομενοι;
Εισαι υπερβολικα αγχωμενη να παρεις αποφασεις που δεν επειγουν και δεν συναδουν με την ζωη σου, τωρα.
Βλακειες λενε οι φιλες σου.
Δεν εχεις κατι κολλητικο για να ενημερωνεις οποιον ανδρα γνωρι
ζεις.
Θα ενημερώσεις καποιον οταν αρχισει να δενει μια σχεση σας και υπαρχει αμοιβαια επιθυμια για συνέχεια. Στον χρονο που ενημερωνεις καποιον για κατι πολυ προσωπικό σου, δηλαδη.
Εσυ οποτε γνωριζεις καποιον του λες χαρτι και καλαμαρι ολα τα προσωπικα σου κι ολα τα μυστικά σου;;;
Μηπως τα λενε οι καλες φιλες τα μυστικα τους; 
Η φιλη που σε συμβουλεψε ξερει αν θα μπορεσει να κανει παιδια; δεν το ξερει κι ουτε εσυ το ξερεις
Μπορει στο μελλον να αλλαξει η διαγνωση σου η να βρεθρι θεραπεια.
Οταν δεν υπαρχει κατι κολλητικο, κι οταν δεν εξαπατας καποον *πχ να εισαι ηδη δεσμευμενη η να εχεις κανει αλλαγη φυλου, τα υπολοιπα λεγονται οταν υπαρχει μονιμη σχεση κι οταν αποφασισεις κι εσυ οτι θες κατι παραπανω απο παρεα και διαδκεδαση.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> fsh 75
> οιστρογονα 11
> ατροφικος κολπος ηδη
> και κανενα ωοθυλακιο ηδη


Πάντως, υπάρχουν θεραπείες νομίζω. Κάποτε, σε ένα φόρουμ για ΠΩΑ που έτυχε να κοιτάξω συζητούσαν για θεραπεία με DHEA και ΑΜΗ. Αλλά νομίζω είναι προσωρινό, δηλαδή στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να κάνεις ένα παιδί αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω αν περάσει καιρός μετά την εμμηνόπαυση τί γίνεται... Αλλά νομίζω και σ αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να κάνεις εξωσωματική με δανεικά ωάρια.
Μια ιδέα που μου ήρθε τώρα είναι να έκανες θεραπεία και κατόπιν να κατέψυχες κάποια ωάρια για μελλοντικά. Συζήτησέ το με τον γιατρό σου. Βρες να διαβάσεις από φόρουμ που αναφέρονται στην ΠΩΑ, είναι πολλές κοπέλες με αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν είσαι η μόνη. 
Πάντως, λύσεις υπάρχουν. Απλά σε καταλαβαίνω, υπάρχει η κακή ψυχική διάθεση που δημιουργείται και είναι και το οικονομικό. Να ζητήσεις υποστήριξη από τους δικούς σου, να το δείτε μαζί το θέμα.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Πάντως, να ξέρεις, οτι εξωσωματική με δανεικά ωάρια μπορείς να κάνεις όποια στιγμή θέλεις. Γίνεται πρώτα μια ορμονοθεραπεία και επαναφέρεται η περίοδος και μετά προχωράς κανονικά στην εξωσωματική με δανεικά ωάρια που γονιμοποιούνται με τα σπερματοζωάρια του άντρα σου. Ρώτησε και τον γιατρό για να μην σου λέω κάτι λάθος..

----------


## teras

> Κατ αρχας γιατι αφησες την δουλεια σου και την καλη ζωη εξω για ενα προβλημα υγειας που δεν εμποδιζει την λειτουργικοτητα σου; δεν εχει γιατρους στον καναδα; δεν ειναι ασφαλισμενοι οι εργαζοομενοι;
> Εισαι υπερβολικα αγχωμενη να παρεις αποφασεις που δεν επειγουν και δεν συναδουν με την ζωη σου, τωρα.


λολ απλα σε ολα αυτα....

δεν κατανοεις προφανως το θεμα ντιπ αλλα το σεβομαι. χαβ ει ναις ντει.

----------


## teras

> Πάντως, υπάρχουν θεραπείες νομίζω. Κάποτε, σε ένα φόρουμ για ΠΩΑ που έτυχε να κοιτάξω συζητούσαν για θεραπεία με DHEA και ΑΜΗ. Αλλά νομίζω είναι προσωρινό, δηλαδή στην περίπτωση που θέλεις να κάνεις ένα παιδί αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω αν περάσει καιρός μετά την εμμηνόπαυση τί γίνεται... Αλλά νομίζω και σ αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να κάνεις εξωσωματική με δανεικά ωάρια.
> Μια ιδέα που μου ήρθε τώρα είναι να έκανες θεραπεία και κατόπιν να κατέψυχες κάποια ωάρια για μελλοντικά. Συζήτησέ το με τον γιατρό σου. Βρες να διαβάσεις από φόρουμ που αναφέρονται στην ΠΩΑ, είναι πολλές κοπέλες με αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν είσαι η μόνη. 
> Πάντως, λύσεις υπάρχουν. Απλά σε καταλαβαίνω, υπάρχει η κακή ψυχική διάθεση που δημιουργείται και είναι και το οικονομικό. Να ζητήσεις υποστήριξη από τους δικούς σου, να το δείτε μαζί το θέμα.


ναι, γιαυτο ηρθα πισω σπιτι. για να εχω συμπαρασταση. και εδω οι τιμες ειναι πολυ πιο λογικες απο οτι εξω. και ειναι πιο ευκολο και γρηγορο να δεις καποιον ειδικο. διοτι δουλεια ξαναβρισκεις, αλλα ωαρια και υγεια δεν ξαναβρισκεις. και ειναι καλο να υπαρχουν γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> ναι, γιαυτο ηρθα πισω σπιτι. για να εχω συμπαρασταση. και εδω οι τιμες ειναι πολυ πιο λογικες απο οτι εξω. και ειναι πιο ευκολο και γρηγορο να δεις καποιον ειδικο. διοτι δουλεια ξαναβρισκεις, αλλα ωαρια και υγεια δεν ξαναβρισκεις. και ειναι καλο να υπαρχουν γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις


Βρίσκεσαι στην διαδικασία μιας προσπάθειας για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό. Μπράβο σου που το προσπαθείς! Είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάτι θα γίνει, θα βρεθεί η λύση. Κουράγιο και μην τα παρατάς! Έτσι είναι η ζωή, συνεχώς παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα προς επίλυση, όλο και κάτι συμβαίνει... 
Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν! Εύχομαι σύντομα!

----------


## teras

> Βρίσκεσαι στην διαδικασία μιας προσπάθειας για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό. Μπράβο σου που το προσπαθείς! Είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάτι θα γίνει, θα βρεθεί η λύση. Κουράγιο και μην τα παρατάς! Έτσι είναι η ζωή, συνεχώς παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα προς επίλυση, όλο και κάτι συμβαίνει... 
> Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν! Εύχομαι σύντομα!


σευχαριστω ρε συ, θενξ!

----------

